# [SOLVED] cellphone misplaced at home ringer on vibrate



## michael sans (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi, guys recentlly misplaced my cell in my home the model is the razor v3 any suggestions as to how i could locate it ? I heard about the gps tracking wich it has but it appears that it only works if the cell has the ringer on is there any device i could use to find it before having it reported, thanks ahead of time reel quandry in NC.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: cellphone misplaced at home ringer on vibrate*

Send yourself a text message . . if it's like mine, it will beep when a message is there


----------



## cappilio (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: cellphone misplaced at home ringer on vibrate*

did you leave your bluetooth on, if you did you could get another phone and see if its in range, i know it still leaves you with a bit of an area to cover but itl be fun play it with the kids like the hot and cold game


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: cellphone misplaced at home ringer on vibrate*

well, did you ever find the phone. ;-)


----------



## michael sans (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: cellphone misplaced at home ringer on vibrate*

Hi, guys found cellphone 20 mins. after simpwr gave me a totally rad idea i vote him for techie of the mo. if anytime ican be of asistance just let sans know take care techs..... yess weeee cccaaaannnn!!!!!1


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------

